# my try



## aimfail (Apr 8, 2013)

here is my try at HDR


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice. Not oversaturated.



First post? Welcome to cr.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 8, 2013)

I much prefer you're second picture: you've got the exposure balance spot on. 

Well done


----------



## aimfail (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks  yes its my first post here the photos are taken with the iPhone 4 and the app HDR pro. The first photo is a panorama. The panorama are difficult to get right because it is individual photos that has to be manipulated each.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 11, 2013)

Why is there a line in the middle of the sky, sort of like there is a yellow square in the middle of the second one?

Other than that, welcome to the forums, and glad you choose the HDR section to post.

Peace! 8)


----------



## aimfail (Apr 16, 2013)

The second picture is taken through a window. think its reflection... But cool reflection ! 
also handheld !!

and thanks !


----------



## blaydese (Apr 16, 2013)

Through a window? Whoa, that's clear for a window, great job for hand held.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the first pic ... very nice ... welcome to CR


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 25, 2013)

This is just a hunch, but this reminds me of Glasgow... where was it taken? Nice shots and welcome!


----------



## untitled10 (Apr 25, 2013)

aimfail said:


> Thanks  yes its my first post here the photos are taken with the iPhone 4 and the app HDR pro. The first photo is a panorama. The panorama are difficult to get right because it is individual photos that has to be manipulated each.



An iphone, handheld?
Bravo good sir, bravo indeed.


----------

